# Kettenführungstandard Norco Six



## racejo (8. Februar 2010)

Servus, 
welchen Kettenführungstandard hat mein Six aus 2009?

Danke


----------



## Indian Summer (8. Februar 2010)

ISCG 05

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

